

Free up 750 hours a year with one simple change. - rokhayakebe
http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2008/09/24/finding-time-to-pursue-your-dreams-free-up-750-hours-a-year-with-one-simple-change/

======
ATB
Watching TV is usually done during periods that people consider to be 'free
time.' The term 'must-see TV' really is just a slogan.

The premise of the article is therefore that you can free up free time that
you were spending doing something recreational, for whatever other purpose you
want (implicitly, so you can be productive).

The core of the argument is that watching TV is of inferior value (thereby
also implicitly accepting an absolute standard of valuation), and that you can
do 'better' things with your life. Which is, to some extent, weird. I think
most people realize that their recreational time _could_ be spent differently,
they just chose not to do so, perhaps because they derive genuine
entertainment or educational value from watching Planet Earth, or Good Eats,
or Mythbusters.

